# Faint Line on Test



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

I know its way too early to test, but i am 8 days post ET and just tested using clearblue. Could def see a very very faint line! Not sure what this means though. Is it too early to be a +?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

You are testing way too early.  It could be a genuine bfp or it could be the trigger hcg shot if you had one

fingers crossed it is the real deal          

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

i didnt have an hcg shot because we used donor eggs! I know its too early, just got a bit impatient


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

ok looking quite promising, stay away from them for a few days at least!!       

fingers crossed, I know it is hard!!
strawbs xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOH naughty girl!!!    

You had ET same day as me hun  
Stay AWAY from the pee-sticks!!! Sit on your hands missy!!!  

Lots and lots and lots of luck hun, I hope the line stays for test day   
Please don't drive yourself nuts hun, (which you will if you do any more early tests) try to 'hang in there'

Lots of love

Angie xxxx


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe it takes at least 10 days for the HCG to leave your system after injecting...but i know that I'll no doubt be doing exactly the same thing in a couple of weeks...just keen to see 2 blue lines for once! lol


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

I didnt take any hcg during my ivf as we used donor eggs! Not gonna do any more tests till next thurs...feel naughty for doing so but i def saw a very very faint line!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

leannea said:


> I believe it takes at least 10 days for the HCG to leave your system after injecting...but i know that I'll no doubt be doing exactly the same thing in a couple of weeks...just keen to see 2 blue lines for once! lol


It can take _up to _ 14 days for the hcg injection to leave your system...but if mills4480 hasn't had the injection then this does sound promising...however, in my humble opinion, I would avoid testing again as 8dpt is still very very early days 

Fingers crossed the lines get stronger 

Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sounding really good for you hun......no more cheeky testing til next thurs though 

Everything crossed  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

agree it sounds good if no hcg shot, i was really naughty and tested early with my last 2 pregnancies, the first because i could'nt hold my own water   and the last time because i was due to go to spain on a holiday and sort of felt the need to know, i was about 8 to nine days post ET and tested positive. would'nt recommend it though as i ended up testing every day until true test date, cost a fortune!!!!!!!! i f you can hold off testing again then try to do that but i know that it will be pretty hard not to. wishing you all the luck in the world. xxxxx


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

How old were your embies when transferred as if blasts or close to then 8 dpt to test +ive is to be expected.

I tested Thursday at 11dpt (day of transfer counted as day 1 and embies would be 13 days old) and got a very faint +ive on a cheapy hpt that measures HCG at 25 as opposed to 10 of the more sophisticated expensive tests. Have tested again today at 13dpt (embies 15 days) and got a darker line. Official test date 17th (Monday) on the HPT provided by the hospital so hoping for it to be a darker line by then.

Like you I didn't have an HCG trigger shot as this was FET and I would say we can both cautiously celebrate!!  

Good luck with your official test
Karen x x x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Mills yes thats very early to test, but it is a good sign with the lines. I have never used clear blue so don;t know if it has an evarporation line but if it doesn't these are rarely false positives if at all.


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

I know its naughty, but tested again today with another clearblue (the ones you can do 4 days b4 period due). The faint line was slightly darker today, enough that we didnt have to squint to see it. it was clearly a cross.

i wish i hadnt tested now though cause i am gonna be testing every bloody day, lol.


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't you get ones these days that say "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" ?


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

mills4480 said:


> I know its naughty, but tested again today with another clearblue (the ones you can do 4 days b4 period due). The faint line was slightly darker today, enough that we didnt have to squint to see it. it was clearly a cross.
> 
> i wish i hadnt tested now though cause i am gonna be testing every bloody day, lol.


well that all sounds positive, it is hard to resist testing, I have just disovered cheap tests on ebay, so don't even worry about throwing money down the drain now.  fingers crossed for you.


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

I buy tests online very cheaply (can I give the web address?). I have had four pregnancies so far resulting in two children and two miscarriages. The two miscarriages showed positive very early (day 24 and 26) whilst the two that resulted in babies showed negative until day 29 (normal cycle is 28 days). probably coincidental but it keeps my feet on the ground if the test is positive early.
BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Doris.......you can post the link hun


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

bottleofwater said:
 

> hi Mills yes thats very early to test, but it is a good sign with the lines. I have never used clear blue so don;t know if it has an evarporation line but if it doesn't these are rarely false positives if at all.


Well no, you rarely get false positives but you can get a biochemical pregnancy which would show a feint line. I'd wait a few days til you're more likely to get a good strong line then you're in no doubt. Biochemical pregnancies can be gutting.

best of luck to all of you testing!

Claire x


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just to update, test day is thurs but due to the + tests i did over the weekend, i decided to test using a clearblue digital (the ones that actually say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'

Well it came up 'pregnant'!!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow! been reading ur post hun and Congratulations!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

So, would you trust this result


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

God bless you honey, I think you can take it as a positive!    

I got a +ve pee stick result three days early - 11days after ET and look what happened to me!!! I'm a proud mother to twins now!!!

Fingers crossed everything goes well for you and your pregnancy 

Krysia xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well i have no experince with treatments as im still waiting for them but if u are getting a clear answer then yes i would!  

I know people on here say to be careful due to some drugs interfering but u said u havent had them so fingers crossed this is it!!

xxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

mills4480 said:


> So, would you trust this result


yes I would, congratulations.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

With no HCG trigger shot to give you a false result, I'd say yes you're pg!  congratulations!

Claire x


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Doris ~ sorry hun, i know i said you could leave a link but unfortunately that one is not allowed on FF due to spamming 

x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

woo hoo, I think congratulations are definately in order, well done             

strawbs xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay!!! congratulations!!!!!


----------

